# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  New (to me) Djangolin

## Brad Weiss

Hey! I love the sound of this new puppy! The sustain is just amazing, the tone is crisp, and not at all muddy. #And it's a beaut, with tons of little details that speak to Mr. Hosgson's craftsmanship. Not a bluegrass axe (on looks alone, I guess) but it is great for old-timey, SUPER on blues, and it has great clarity for classical. #Just WAY cool. (and I got it for a ridiculous price . . . really!)

The query: DJ Hodgson suggests playing as close to the bridge as possible, and certainly no higher than the bottom of the D-hole. To do this, I find I'm sort of resting my wrist on the tailpiece. It sounds awkward, but it really isn't. Does anyone have a preferred position for how best to play this?

----------


## Brad Weiss

and the back...

----------


## duuuude

No preferred position but if ya send it to me for a few months I'll get back to ya. What a sweet lookin' mando!

----------


## Mandobar

is this the one from ebay?

----------


## delsbrother

Hi -

First of all, it's a _Hodson_ Djangolin (no "G"). 

Second, I don't brace my hand at all - I'm a free-swinger, baby! It helps to have a good strap. The Djangolin's so small you tend to want to hold it at the tailpiece just so it doesn't get away from you. IMO that muffles the sound, and these things aren't especially loud to begin with.. I've been trying to play in a more "classical" position lately - mando on my left thigh, left foot elevated - to try to free up my left hand. I've found it helps me keep my right hand away from bracing too.

On those occasions when I'm sitting and "strapless", I like to have the Djangolin on my right thigh in full Gypsy mode (_naturellement!_). Looks funny as I hunch over it - I'm a big guy - but I can thwack away at it without feeling a need to brace.

David's right about the tone, though; if you pick up in the normal "sweet spot" of archtop mandos, the tone just disappears.

----------


## Brad Weiss

> is this the one from ebay?


What's 'eBay'?  # Yeah.

So, here's what I've recorded on this djangolin of D. HoDson's (sorry for the spelling error!) My Favorite Things, and maybe yours - though maybe NOT after this version! Any feedback is most welcome! I'm a rank intermediate player, so I can sure use the help! How does the tone strike you? Anything else?

----------


## jmkatcher

That has really nice tone! Gee, I think I might want one too.

----------


## delsbrother

Really enjoyed your playing, Brad! Someone (Spruce?) once wrote on these boards that while the Djangolin isn't necessarily a "banjo killer" live, it sure does sound nice on recordings. 

I've been attempting a lot of Choro on mine lately, and it's really making me re-think purchasing a Brazilian _bandolim_. The Djangolin might have all the flattop sound I'm looking for.. Plus then I can justify using the money for a good cavaquinho! 

Darrell

----------


## Brad Weiss

> I've been attempting a lot of Choro on mine lately, and it's really making me re-think purchasing a Brazilian _bandolim_. The Djangolin might have all the flattop sound I'm looking for
> 
> Darrell


Choro! Si! I think the Djangolin has a GREAT choro sound! I've been working on a bunch (Fla-Flu, Noites Cariocas) on mine this week.That reverb is just so warm, but it's also got a focused, metallic sound that I think is just write for that Brazilian feel.

Anyone compare these to vintage Gibson A's? I've never played 'em side by side, but it strikes my ear as similar-am I way off?

Boa noite!

----------


## mikeomando

Is there any kind of pickguard? I'd hate to scuff up that pretty wood...

----------


## delsbrother

> Is there any kind of pickguard? #I'd hate to scuff up that pretty wood...


Like this?

----------


## delsbrother

Re: the "metallic" sound.. I think this has to do with the fretwire bridge. Kind of goes along with the zero fret I suppose, though I don't think Hodson guitars have them.. I'm wondering how changing to a wooden one would affect the sound. David mentioned to me he prefers the metal.. #I don't know, any alumninum bridge afficionados out there with an opinion?

----------


## d_j_hodson

Hi Brad,
 # # # # #I'm glad you are enjoying your Djangolin so much.
Just out of interest what is the serial number?
As Darrell pointed out the "free hand" technique is best if you can master it as it allows the top to move freely.
A small hard pick (Dunlop Stubby 3mm) is sent out with the Djangolin and it is strung with Nickel wound 10s for the best results. 
As the Dollar v Pound is not good for you folks at this time I have not had a lot of interest from your side of the pond but I am pleased to say the Djangolin goes from strength to strength over here. # 

Also as Darrell pointed out it is HODSON a simple old English name (son of Hod) #and being just that, "Old" "Simple" and "English" I suppose it suits me.  
I am awaiting the download (25 mins !!!) of your sound file.
Do you mind if I pinch a copy for possible use on my website? http://www.hodsonjazzguitars.com #Anyone else recorded with a Djangolin? Other than John Jorgenson that is.
All the best, David J Hodson

----------


## bmac

Why a Djangolin?

It is a really interesting looking "mandolin"(?). What are its advantage over a decent quality mandolin? How does its sound differ from a good quality mandolin.

Why is it named a "djangolin". Was a mandolin of this design played by Django Reinhardt(sp?). Or is it simply a catchy name?

I am sure I am not alone in needing a primer on Djangolins.

Thanks,

----------


## John Zimm

I'm guessing they call it a djangolin because it looks like the guitar Django played. 

That sounds clip is awesome-I'm listening to it as we speak. Nice playing. That is a great looking, great sounding mando.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Bart - Check out DJ Hodson's site for answers to most of your questions. I think the Djangolin sounds quite different from most other mandolins; it has an almost "brassy" sound, akin to the Hot Club style of arpeggiating guitars.

Buckley & Darrell- Thanks for the compliments!!

----------


## bmac

"sounds quite different from most other mandolins; it has an almost "brassy" sound"

Brad: I found the web site just after posting my quetion. I am by no means knowledgeable about mandos..

In addition to my Mid-Mo I have a Portugese made mando from the 1960s. The sound couldn't be more different than my Mid-Mo. The volume and sustain are amazing. So much so that I almost wish I had some sort of dampener installed to cut down on sustain. So I can believe the sound on the Djangolin may be unique to that instrument. It certainly is an attractive instrument.

----------


## RichM

I'm a bit late to this topic, but here's me on my Djangolin, ugly mess-ups and all. I really love it, though you might not guess it from the way I'm strangling the poor thing!

http://members.aol.com/mouser9997/nuages.mp3

----------


## GBG

That's good Rich. Django would be proud.

----------

